
Physicists Uncover Geometric ‘Theory Space’ - qubitcoder
https://www.quantamagazine.org/20170223-bootstrap-geometry-theory-space/
======
M_Grey
A really interesting read, yet for me the takeaway is still that AdS/CFT
correspondence is an area full of theory, devoid of experimentation. You get
these incredibly interesting and elaborate models, and sometimes it takes a
depressingly long time for people to admit/realize that they're not
falsifiable in any conceivable way.

It's an exciting area of research that seems to produce useful tools, but as
to whether it is describing actual, physical processes? Ehh...

